# Swedish:  bylsig



## ElProfe12

Hi!

I'm reading the novel _Mördare utan ansikte_ by Henning Mankell, and I came upon a word I can't find in any reference book I have.  It's "bylsig."  Here's the context:
"Kvinnan som öppnade var frapperande tilldragande.  Hon var klädd i en _bylsig_ joggingdress, men hennes utstrålning var mycket stark."  
If anyone happens to know what it means, could you also tell me if it is commonly used in everyday Swedish?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Salkin

In this context I'd say it means "baggy", as in "she was wearing a baggy sweatsuit". It's a fairly common word to use.


----------



## md7dani

hehe not common in swedish, never heard it in daily speech . I would say it means too big, like a size too big for you.

"alltför stor" in swedish! I woukd rather say "dina byxor är vida/alltför stora för dig".


----------



## Salkin

md7dani said:


> hehe not common in swedish, never heard it in daily speech .



Really? I hear it often enough.



md7dani said:


> I would say it means too big, like a size too big for you.



Yes - oversized clothes are baggy when you wear them.



md7dani said:


> "alltför stor" in swedish! I woukd rather say "dina byxor är vida/alltför stora för dig".



I certainly hear "bylsig" a lot more often than "alltför stor", which I've hardly ever heard (I wouldn't say it's incorrect usage, mind you). Maybe it varies by region.


----------



## md7dani

Salkin said:


> Really? I hear it often enough.
> 
> Yes - oversized clothes are baggy when you wear them.
> 
> I certainly hear "bylsig" a lot more often than "alltför stor", which I've hardly ever heard (I wouldn't say it's incorrect usage, mind you). Maybe it varies by region.


 
Jepp you are "08" I'm "031" , a huuuuuge difference.


----------



## Salkin

md7dani said:


> Jepp you are "08" I'm "031" , a huuuuuge difference.



Ahem. I've only lived in 08 for five years. I lived in 0520 (Trollhättan) for my first 23 years.


----------



## ElProfe12

Tack så mycket för hjälpen! I really appreciate it. I have a few more words I've been unable to find, which I will ask about in future postings.
Thanks again!


----------



## Salkin

ElProfe12 said:


> Tack så mycket för hjälpen! I really appreciate it. I have a few more words I've been unable to find, which I will ask about in future postings.
> Thanks again!



You're welcome!

On reflection upon the discussion above with md7dani I'd say "för stor" (I don't hear "alltför stor" very much) just means the clothes are too large, whereas "bylsig" is the effect the clothes have when you're actually wearing them: they look baggy. Not quite the same thing.

"Säckig" (literally "baggy" or "bag-like") also occurs.


----------



## e2efour

ElProfe12 said:


> Tack så mycket för hjälpen! I really appreciate it. I have a few more words I've been unable to find, which I will ask about in future postings.
> Thanks again!



I suggest you use the dictionary! 

http://www.ord.se/Default.aspx


----------

